# Photoshop 6.0 vs. Photoshop Elements 2.0



## insanechris (27. April 2004)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich spiel mich zur Zeit mit Photoshop Elements 2.0 und hab auch schon ein paar Fortschritte gemacht (auch durch die vielen Tutorials die man so findet    ) und würde nun doch auch die weiteren Funktionen wie Kanäle und Pfade nutzen die Photoshop hat. Meine Frage: Reicht auch die Version 6.0 aus (die gibt es nämlich als Restposten relativ günstig) oder sind es sehr gravierende Unterschiede zwischen 6,7 und cs? 7 und cs sind mir aber noch zu teuer!
Danke und Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Alexander Groß (27. April 2004)

Soweit ich weiss reicht doch schon die Version 5 und dann halt ein Upgrade auf  cs machen, oder?

Alex


----------



## da_Dj (27. April 2004)

Für knapp 300 € kriegst du "schon" das Update für frühere Versionen auf CS. Was 7.0 grade kostet weiss ich leider nicht, sollte aber teilweise auch recht billig zu haben sein. Wirklich gravierende Unterschiede sind es nicht, es sind eher die "kleinen" Dinge. In CS wurde viel für Fotografen gemacht [Farbkorrekturen usw.] In 7 kam der Reparaturpinsel usw. Sich haben 7 und CS Funktionen die ganz nützlich sind und kaum noch weg zu denken, aber wenn du sie noch nicht benutzt hast, wirst du sie nicht unbedingt vermissen. Und soviel wie ich über Elements weiss, ist das es nicht so das wahre ist. Somit wäre eine 6'er von Photoshop, dem Elements sicher vorzuziehen.


----------



## insanechris (27. April 2004)

Danke, das hat mir schon zu einer Entscheidung geholfen. Ich werde mir Photoshop 6.0 als Vollversion kaufen und dann evtl. später mal upgraden. Ich denke, mir reichen auch die Funktionen die es hat vorerst aus   Hab mich auch noch im Net biss informiert.
Gruß, Chris


----------



## konni-pag (9. Mai 2004)

Also ich habe mir Photoshop 6 damals bei eBay für 47 € gekauft. Photoshop  elements 2 war bei meiner Digitalkamera dabei. Hab beides installiert und wenn man gemeinsam damit arbeitet, ist es so, als würde man mit der 7ner Version arbeiten!


----------

